# Compiz, Emerald,... bloqueo de gentoo

## antogc

buenas, estoy intentando probar todo el tema este de compiz y bueno, parece q no va del todo bien....primero en consola desde root no me pintaba los bordes, asi q probando me di cuenta q desde usuario normal si iba bien (nose si tendrá algo q ver)....weno a lo q vamos

según entiendo antes de hacer "compiz-start", debo hacer "emerald --repaclace" que imagino q rempplaza a gkt-decorator...pues bueno cuando hago esto no hace nada...se queda la linea en blanco y jamas sale de ahi....

abro otrp terminal y hago "compiz-start" entonces apare el terminal ya con sus bordes (gnome) pero en cuanto intento hacer algun movimiento de ventana o intento ejecutar alguna aplicacion .....pum..se queda bloqueado y tengo q apagar desonrrosamente con el boton de encendido pulsado (jejej)...

asi q alguna idea??? si alguien puede aclararme un poco todo el tema q si emerald, que si icon-fusion y demas....por mas q busco no me queda claro...

muchas gracias...

----------

## abecedarix

Yo uso fusion-icon, desde ahí arranco el Compiz (respecto al arranque).

----------

## Luciernaga

Con las teclas Alt+F2 te sale la ventanita de Ejecutar... y escribes compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable y ejecuta con Enter.

Otra vez Alt+F2 y escribe emerald --replace y ejecuta con Enter.

Ahora con "Ctrl+Alt+botón izquierdo del ratón" deberías ver el cubo y al ejecutar cualquier aplicación por ejemplo Kmail la decoración de las ventanas debería ser OK.

Si no te funciona nos lo dices  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

El script compiz-start está roto según dicen en el foro inglés y en  este bug

Así que lo mejor es usar uno de esos comandos que comenta Luciernaga o directamente fusion-icon

Saludos

----------

## antogc

he probado a cambiar el script q weno simpletemente ejecuta lo q antes me decía luciernaga...weno los bordes de ventanas se ven....pero por ejemplo si intento lo del cubo se queda bloqueado y si intento por ejemplo mover una ventana simplemente se mueve y al poco tiempo (unos segundos) tamben se queda todo congelado y debo reiniciar.....

ahora probare lo de icon-fusion....gracias...

----------

## antogc

por cierto no encuentro icon fusion por ningun sitio en portage, he sincronizado emerge pro nada...como instalo icon-fusion???

gracias...

----------

## gringo

ekz ya ha puesto el enlace al bugzilla con un ebuild para el icon-fusion ese. Hasta ahora estaba tb. en el overlay xeffects, pero ya no existe asi que creo que lo mejor va ser usar ese directamente. Si no sabes como añadir manualmente un ebuild, lee esto p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## ekz

También puedes ejecutar (creo que es así, si no me corrigen)

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable > ~/salida-de-compiz 2>&1 
```

Y cuando compiz se quede pegado revisar ese fichero que contendrá la salida de compiz y quizás muestre algún error o dato relevante.

Para no resetear fuerte (con el botón  :Confused:  ) puedes activar en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://marcosblanco.blogspot.com/2007/11/magic-sysrq-key.html
> 
>  Magic SysRq key
> ...

 

Entonces pulsando Alt+ImprPant+R y luego Alt+ImprPant+K se reinicirán las X (y esto funciona aunque el teclado este pegado   :Shocked:  )

Y si aún sigue colgada la máquina (porque los linux también se cuelgan eh) la combinación es Alt+ImprPant+R,K,S,E,I,U,B (de memoria   :Laughing:  ) eso reseteará la máquina pero es mucho mejor que un reseteo fuerte, vamos que luego los errores por FS corruptos son los peores..

Saludos

----------

